# Oil gauge line



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey guys I’m not sure where the oil gauge line goes into to get the correct pressure and also what’s the line going from oil filter to the governor across the distributor called 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

What tractor are you talking about?


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> What tractor are you talking about?


1951 8n Ford, sorry about that


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached pictures illustrate the oil port for the pressure gauge and the oil filter, plus the adapter "tee" to connect both tubes to the port. One tube goes to the oil gauge and the other goes to the oil filter.


----------

